# bringing home geckos from hamm show 2010



## gecko lover123 (Jun 25, 2009)

:notworthy:i am very interested in uroplatus, rhacdactylus, oedura and nephrurus geckos .This will be the first time to ham and in my early teens. it would be grate if i could get some advice on bringing geckos back to england. i realy need some help im begging you any one their that knows anything i really need.
just wasnt some interesting geckos like the oeduras i have at home:help:if you can't even help me a little 13yr old boy you'r all meanies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

